# Website graphics & banners



## angbaby4974 (May 3, 2009)

As a few of you know, I do graphics.  If anyone would like me to help them out with their graphics, or just want a fresh look for their site, just shoot me a PM.
A full site is $50, which includes everything (buttons, bars, backgrounds & banners).
Banners are $15, animated banners are $20.
In addition to websites, I also do printed materials, that can be made to match your website for a completely professional look.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for posting this ,  angbaby , I will get in touch with you after we move .If I survive it .  

Kitn


----------



## jbarad (May 4, 2009)

Hi Angbaby, can you Pm me a few links to stuff you've done ? I might have some work for you real soon  Cause I'm too darn lazy to do it myself.


----------



## studioalamode (May 24, 2009)

jbarad said:
			
		

> Hi Angbaby, can you Pm me a few links to stuff you've done ? I might have some work for you real soon  Cause I'm too darn lazy to do it myself.



I would love to see your work, too - can you do the same for me?


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 26, 2009)

PM sent! 8)


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2009)

I sent you a pm

Val


----------



## KSL (Jun 29, 2009)

can you also PM me with those links?


----------



## rszuba (Jun 29, 2009)

ang did my avatar and banner.

shaejus.etsy.com


----------

